# Asus AI Suite Utility for Overclocking or Bios Instead



## derek_jones_36

Well I think the Above Thread name says it all. I have the E8400 and I get Warnings that the Overclocking has failed from time to time with this CPU. I have been told it Overclocks like an S.O.B. so you can imagine my surprise when it didn't really go that high without a warning. I have an aftermarket cooler over the E8400 which was better than the stock Intel cooler to begin with. I think the BIOS might prove to be a better option with Overclocking but I would like to use the Utility that came with the Motherboard instead if I can. Unfortunately I am unsure of what numbers to change. Do I just simply Up the Vcore Numbers? Or might it be something else?

Jones


----------



## manic

I prefer using bios, the ai overclock tool imo is just something to look
cool. Not very effective, again imo. You can get a little out of it, but
limited.
The last extreme machine I assembled, I just made sure that the
ram was running at the proper speed, in dual mode, and bumped up
the multiplier, not sure if you can do that with that cpu. Never been
real comfy with playing with cpu voltages, or ram for that matter.
But I would make sure that those voltages are correct. If I were to
adjust any voltages for a overclock it would be ram, not cpu, but
that is me.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Yeah I hear ya. Actually I have been playing with the AI Suite and managed a 3.62Ghz from a 3.0 Ghz and a 975Mhz from 800Mhz with the memory which was actually incresing on it's own as I was increasing the cpu overclock. I have it at 9 X 400 for 3.62 Ghz. My system right now is running great. The temps are good as well. PC Probe is showing CPU Temp at 26 Degrees and Motherb oare Temps at 41. CPU Fan Speed is high at 1834 Rpm. We'll see what this gets me. I even ran the Auto Tune on My HD 4850 Card and managed a Stable 690 Mhz Core Clock and 1163 Mhz for the Memory Clock all with a 50 degree temp. I have the fan set to manual at 75% for my GPU.


----------



## greenground

hey derek when you setup your mobo did you have to setup the bios in any special way? Cause I have the p5q deluxe the computer runs fine after it was put together but are there any settings in bios that need to be set when first putting it together?

edit: i have the q6600 and i was planning to OC as well but after some research I discovered that it wouldnt see much benefit since it was a pretty good build to begin with but from what i hear that bios is better then the asus suite.


----------



## dman61992

I wouldn't overclock from within Windows it could be dangerous for you. I would try the BIOS. That way if you mess up it will just reboot and you want loose any valuable data from a crash in windows.


----------



## derek_jones_36

Well I didn't have to do anything in particular to the Bios to overclock. I just opened the AI Suite and used the multiplier and that was it. I would restart when I wanted to see what the CPU Frequency was at and then I would stop the Overclock when I wanted and that was it. And the Memory would overclock through the auto settings in the AI Suite to match the CPU O.C.

Jones


----------



## dman61992

Just be careful though. It might burn your system up.


----------



## derek_jones_36

How will it burn my system up? I have enough fans going plus I have temp readings on my PC Probe which indicate if the temps get too high. It works pretty good and I check it all the time. I have a CPU Temp of 34 right now and a motherboard Temp opf 47 at 1.30 Vcore.

Jones


----------

